# New Member & First Time Trailer Owner



## olmnsml (May 22, 2009)

Hey all,

First let me say that this forum is awesome, and really helped me decide to purchase my 28KRS, and new Tow Vechicle (2009 Ford F250 4x4). There has just been a ton of information on the site that has been useful to me in the last two weeks since we brought the OB home. But I do have some questions...

1.) I have my OB connected to a 30amp service at my home, running the AC right now. I noticed this morning that I had water dripping from two of the AC vents, the one by the front air vent and the one by the rear air vent (both have vent covers on them) but I did have the vents open (no rain last night just really humid here). Neither of the other AC vents had any mositure coming from them. I did adjust the front to back level right away and had water running off the back gutter immediately. Is there anything else that would cause that?

2.) In my browsing of the literally tons of modifications out there I noticed the one about a Screen solution for the Garage area bay door. Has anyone tried the retractable screen door or window solution? I found this online, Retractable Screen Solution, it looks like if you mount it on the inside of the door with a reversed mounting option that this might be a solid solution to the screen issue.

Anyway, thanks to all of the people who contribute to this sight... I have already done one mod and am working on the next (bathroom tipout & tipout drawer)

Thanks...


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on the New TT and TV









I'm sure someone will chime in as to answer your question's

Ed


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

First of all, WELCOME and that sounds like a nice setup you have!

Now, for the A/C dripping, if I understand correctly, you said the condensant was dripping out of the A/C vents? Just making sure it wasn't the roof vents, because that could be a different issue.

The water from the A/c should flow out of the unit onto the roof, and then roll off in whaterver direction gravity takes it.









Now if it is getting inside it sounds liek the drain hose in the A/C is misrouted. Please confirm the symptoms and you'll get lots of help.


----------



## olmnsml (May 22, 2009)

Nathan said:


> First of all, WELCOME and that sounds like a nice setup you have!
> 
> Now, for the A/C dripping, if I understand correctly, you said the condensant was dripping out of the A/C vents? Just making sure it wasn't the roof vents, because that could be a different issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks,

yep condensation from 2 of the 4 AC vents, but only the two that are located closest to the Roof Vents. I did have the roof vents open at the time, they are closed now. But it almost seems like either, due to the fact I had the roof vents open and it is about 99% humidity here right now, that it was causing the issue, or that the water from the AC was sitting on the roof and coming in around the locations where they mounted the vent covers. But closed the roof vents and then adjusted the level on the trailer.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us! Can't personally help with your question, but did want to welcome you.

Mark


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

olmnsml said:


> I found this online, Retractable Screen Solution, it looks like if you mount it on the inside of the door with a reversed mounting option that this might be a solid solution to the screen issue.


I like this idea.... might have to order one!


----------



## olmnsml (May 22, 2009)

OregonCampin said:


> I found this online, Retractable Screen Solution, it looks like if you mount it on the inside of the door with a reversed mounting option that this might be a solid solution to the screen issue.


I like this idea.... might have to order one!
[/quote]

Once you get it mounted I better be the first one you show it to














We have a retractable screen door and that is where I got the idea, then found a place that made custom ones, it looks like for mine (28KRS) that I could get one for around $200 which really did not seem all that bad for something that was storable and permanent.


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Yep,
I'm going to watching for this mod too!
Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME !! GLAD YOU FOUND US !!*

The dripping may have been from the high humidity getting in through the open roof vents. 
Try running it with the vents closed and see if you still get some dripping. This should lower the dew point and hopefully stop the formation of the condensation in the vents. Just a guess...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> *WELCOME !! GLAD YOU FOUND US !!*
> 
> The dripping may have been from the high humidity getting in through the open roof vents.
> Try running it with the vents closed and see if you still get some dripping. This should lower the dew point and hopefully stop the formation of the condensation in the vents. Just a guess...


x2, That's my only thought as well unless the ac condensate line was not connected correctly. I'd try it again, and if you have more problems, drop the interior A/C cover and see if you can see anything wrong.


----------



## olmnsml (May 22, 2009)

Well I closed the Roof Vents, wiped up the condensation and waited... so far so good. Definitely keep roof vents closed when I am running the air, not only did the condensation go away, but may that AC unit will let you hang meat in there!

Thanks for all the input.... I can already tell that owning my first TT is going to be a learning experience for me....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

olmnsml said:


> Thanks for all the input.... I can already tell that owning my first TT is going to be a learning experience for me....


We've all been there....









...and now we're here to help others.


----------

